# trzy pary pleców



## wolfbm1

Witam.
Na tym zdjęciu widzę trzy pary pleców.

Czy dobrze się wyraziłem?

Dziękuję.


----------



## jasio

Ja bym raczej powiedział "widzę plecy trzech osób". Jakoś plecy z liczebnikiem mi nie leżą, poza tym nie są narządem parzystym.


----------



## wolfbm1

Ale mi chodzi o ilość pleców. Jak to powiedzieć po polsku? Troje pleców? A może trzy tułowia.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Plecy, jak i drzwi i spodnie, nie mają liczby pojedyńczej ale w odróżnieniu od spodni nie są parą, tak więc "para pleców" jest niepoprawna w języku polskim.
Przez analogię do drzwi można by się pokusić aby powiedzieć "troje pleców", ale nigdy nie spotkałem się z tą formą, jest więc ona poza zbiorem normalnie używanych połączeń słownych, choć wydaje się poprawna gramatycznie.


----------



## jasio

wolfbm1 said:


> Ale mi chodzi o ilość pleców. Jak to powiedzieć po polsku? Troje pleców? A może trzy tułowia.


O "*ilości pleców" nie da się po polsku powiedzieć w żaden sposób, bo plecy są policzalne. :-/ Nawet na tym zdjęciu, choć w tle jest spory tłumek. 

Trzy tułowia (albo korpusy) ewentualnie mogłyby być, ale 1) to nie to samo, a 2) słuchacz zobaczy powielonego Nicka Vujicicia, 3) niekoniecznie od tyłu, a raczej od przodu. IMHO najbliższe uzusowi jest jednak policzenie właścicieli tych pleców.


----------



## grassy

jasio said:


> O "*ilości pleców" nie da się po polsku powiedzieć w żaden sposób, bo plecy są policzalne.



A właśnie, że się da, tylko -- jak sam zauważyłeś -- nikt tego nie robi, bo po prostu inaczej opisujemy sytuacje takie jak z tego obrazka. Poza tym, nie wiem, co "ilość" ma do policzalności -- mówimy przecież na przykład o ilości jabłek, a te naturalnie są policzalne.

O pluralia tantum w języku polskim można się więcej dowiedzieć np. tu:
"Dwoje schodów", "troje świateł", "pięcioro pleców"


----------



## wolfbm1

Ciekawe, że można powiedzieć "para wideł" albo "dwie sztuki wideł".

"Widły sprzedawane są parami (dwie sztuki)."


----------



## wolfbm1

grassy said:


> A właśnie, że się da, tylko -- jak sam zauważyłeś -- nikt tego nie robi, bo po prostu inaczej opisujemy sytuacje takie jak z tego obrazka. Poza tym, nie wiem, co "ilość" ma do policzalności -- mówimy przecież na przykład o ilości jabłek, a te naturalnie są policzalne.
> 
> O pluralia tantum w języku polskim można się więcej dowiedzieć np. tu:
> "Dwoje schodów", "troje świateł", "pięcioro pleców"


Dziękuję. Czyli da się to powiedzieć. A więc: widzę troje pleców.


----------



## jasio

jasio said:


> O "*ilości pleców" nie da się po polsku powiedzieć w żaden sposób, bo plecy są policzalne. :-/ Nawet na tym zdjęciu, choć w tle jest spory tłumek.





grassy said:


> A właśnie, że się da, tylko -- jak sam zauważyłeś -- nikt tego nie robi, bo po prostu inaczej opisujemy sytuacje takie jak z tego obrazka.


O *ilości* się nie da. Da się o *liczbie* pleców.


grassy said:


> Poza tym, nie wiem, co "ilość" ma do policzalności


Jest to błąd. Bardzo częsty - ale nadal błąd. Słowa "ilość" używa się w stosunku do rzeczowników niepoliczalnych. W przypadku policzalnych jest (a właściwie powinna być, bo jak wspomniałem jest to dość powszechny błąd) mowa o "liczbie".


grassy said:


> mówimy przecież na przykład o ilości jabłek, a te naturalnie są policzalne.


To zależy, co konkretnie rozumiesz przez pojęcie "jabłka".
Jeżeli mówisz o jabłkach jako o towarze masowym, to są niepoliczalne, podobnie jak piasek, żwir, mąka, zboże, ciasto itd. Można, a nawet należy, wtedy mówić o ilości, a jej miarą są kilogramy (choć w tym przypadku rzeczywiście jest to pewien paradoks, bo można je policzyć jednym rzutem oka ;-) kwintale, tony, metry sześcienne itp. Natomiast jeśli mówisz o jabłkach myśląc o poszczególnych owocach czyli sztukach, to wtedy rzeczywiście są policzalne, nawet jeżeli jest ich bardzo dużo - i wtedy jest mowa o liczbie. Czyli:

Jaką masz ilość jabłek? Dwa kilo. 

Jaką masz liczbę jabłek? Cztery.
Dlatego najbezpieczniej jest spytać po prostu "ile masz jabłek?" :-D


----------



## grassy

Nie przekonałeś mnie. Mówi się np. "ilość dni" (dużo jest tego w guglach) - je też liczymy w kilogramach? : - )


----------



## jasio

grassy said:


> Nie przekonałeś mnie.


Dlatego nie pracuję w sprzedaży. ;-) 
ilość czy liczba? - Poradnia językowa PWN


grassy said:


> Mówi się np. "ilość dni" (dużo jest tego w guglach) - je też liczymy w kilogramach? : - )


Umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem? :-/ Przecież napisałem, że to powszechny błąd.


----------



## grassy

Chyba ty nie umiesz - Bańko (ostatnio go widziałem w metrze, zresztą miałem z nim kiedyś zajęcia) wyraźnie napisał, że nie jest to błąd, tylko jedna wersja jest lepsza. A poza tym:

(i) opinia jednego językoznawcy nie jest rozstrzygająca; tak naprawdę liczy się uzus, który wyraźnie wskazuje na to, że ilość + coś policzalnego jest w użyciu.
(ii) to jest post sprzed 15 lat.


----------



## jasio

grassy said:


> Bańko (ostatnio go widziałem w metrze, zresztą miałem z nim kiedyś zajęcia)


A to ma jakiś związek ze sprawą?  


grassy said:


> wyraźnie napisał, że nie jest to błąd, tylko jedna wersja jest lepsza.


W konkretnym, opisywanym kontekście. I zaczynając od potwierdzenia, że takie rozróżnienie rzeczywiście istnieje. 


grassy said:


> (i) opinia jednego językoznawcy nie jest rozstrzygająca;


Ilość dorsza, połów łososia  - Poradnia językowa PWN


grassy said:


> tak naprawdę liczy się uzus, który wyraźnie wskazuje na to, że ilość + coś policzalnego jest w użyciu.


O ile jest dostatecznie długo akceptowany przez dostatecznie dobrze wykształconych użytkowników. Tak ze dwa pokolenia. 


grassy said:


> (ii) to jest post sprzed 15 lat.


No i? Obecne zasady ortografii pochodzą sprzed 80 lat, a niektóre są znacznie starsze.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Ciekawe, że można powiedzieć "para wideł" albo "dwie sztuki wideł".
> 
> "Widły sprzedawane są parami (dwie sztuki)."


Co to ma do rzeczy? Czy plecy składają się z pary czegoś? Pośladki owszem, ale nie plecy.
Widły należą do tej samej kategorii gramatycznej co drzwi.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> A
> 
> O ile jest dostatecznie długo akceptowany przez dostatecznie dobrze wykształconych użytkowników. Tak ze dwa pokolenia.


Chyba te dwa pokolenia już minęły. Kiedy jeszcze byłem nastolatkiem nikt się nie krzywił na używanie "ilości" do rzeczowników policzalnych, wliczając nauczycieli polskiego.


----------



## wolfbm1

Ben Jamin said:


> Co to ma do rzeczy? Czy plecy składają się z pary czegoś? Pośladki owszem, ale nie plecy.
> Widły należą do tej samej kategorii gramatycznej co drzwi.


Rezygnuję ze słowa "para" w określeniu liczby czy pleców. Słowo to najbardziej pasuje dla określenia części garderoby, np.: para spodni.
Kiedyś słowo "plecy" miało podobno liczbę pojedyńczą:
*plece* n, D lp *pleca* (lpd *plecy*) – _ramię, bark_. W stpol. rodzaj zmienny: _pleco_ n, _pleca_ ż, _plec_ m, ż.


----------

